# mente sana en cuerpo sano



## Gabino

Hello everyone. Maybe you discussed my question before but I didn't find the answer. How do you say "mente sana en cuerpo sano" in latin?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Outsider

Mens sana in corpore sanum.


----------



## se16teddy

Mens sana in corpore sano


----------



## Gabino

Ahí está mi duda: sanum o sano?


----------



## se16teddy

It is sano.  In Latin, adjectives change to agree with their noun in number, gender and case.  'Sano' is the form used when the adjective agrees with a neuter ablative singular noun such as 'corpore'.


----------



## zbrock77

The exact phrase is: "Mens sana in corpore sano" 
Sano is an ablatif and goes with corpus which is masculine.


----------



## Anne345

corpus is neutral.


----------



## übermönch

I am pretty sure that it is san*o.*


----------



## TimeHP

No doubt: _mens sana in corpore sano_

_Corpore_ is singular, neutral, ablative, III declination
_Bono_ is singular, ablative, I class adjectives

Ciao


----------



## Whodunit

TimeHP said:
			
		

> No doubt: _mens sana in corpore sano_
> 
> _Corpore_ is singular, neutral, ablative, III declination
> _Bono_ is singular, ablative, I class adjectives
> 
> Ciao


 
Bono? What are you talking about? I guess you meant "sano". And then I agree with you.


----------



## TimeHP

Oops! I meant sano, of course...
Thank you.


----------



## Gabino

Thank you very much for all of you. Ciao


----------



## remmirathion

FYI, the original phrase is "mens sana in corpori forte", the change of forte to sano was made in spanish later.


----------



## cajzl

The ablative of "corpus forte" is "corpore forti".


----------



## Whodunit

cajzl said:
			
		

> The ablative of "corpus forte" is "corpore forti".


 
Right, but we were talking about "sanus". I don't know why remmirathion brought up "fortis".


----------



## remmirathion

My mistake, I was unsure about it!
The is "mens sana in corpori forti"


----------



## cajzl

"mens sana in corpor*e* fort*i*" (corpori is dative)


----------



## se16teddy

remmirathion said:
			
		

> FYI, the original phrase is "mens sana in corpori forte", the change of forte to sano was made in spanish later.


 
Hello Remmarithion!  According to Wikipedia, which has an article on "mens sana in corpore sano", the first use of the phrase was by the poet Juvenal, who wrote in the 1st and 2nd century AD (Satire X line 356).  Can you really quote an earlier use of the phrase "mens sana in corpori forte"?


----------

